# Lewisville player seeking cyberpunk or d&d group, oh hell any rpg!!! please!!!



## mvegeta02 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been out of the game for too long and I really do want to pick up those dice and let them sing!!!! I live around the lewisville lake,tx and I'm willing to travel to denton or carrollton  for some serious gaming! If you are willing to teach i'm a quick learn and I try to have fun at every game!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm in a group that's overlarge already (fluctuating between 8-10 members), so I really can't invite you to join.

However, you might be able to find a game group by checking out Bulldog games in Lewisville.  Its on Main street...I believe in the same strip mall as Dat's Good Que (which, true to its name, is pretty good BBQ).

There is another place in Lewisville called Boomerang Comics which has a smaller game section, but may still be able to help you find a game.  They're on the north side of Hebron, on the East side of I-35, in the same strip mall as Super Target.


----------



## Koronue (Jul 9, 2010)

I am also trying to find a group close to Lewisville!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, with 2 of you already, set up a meeting time & place and you're ahead of the game!


----------



## mvegeta02 (Jul 10, 2010)

i really do appriciate it, i'll talk to em tomorrow to see what's up


----------



## Dracomaxis (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey, currently I am playing a WOBTS 4E game that needs more players, but we don't play in person but online using maptools. We are located in the HEB area in between dallas and fort worth though. If either of you want info id be willing to give ya it.


----------

